
Bizarre GitHub Account - e-dard
https://github.com/pra85
======
Piskvorrr
Well, the user has, technically, been involved in development of many high-
profile projects, that is hard to disprove. Yes, that involvement consisted
solely in bumping "2015" to "2016" in READMEs, but I probably wouldn't include
such a detail in my CV (if I were to write one (or even write one based on
such activity ;)))

I can't imagine any other reason for such massive number of merge requests -
but I admit my imagination might be limited. Perhaps the account holder also
reads HN and could enlighten us?

